# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Smiling Face Saloni Aswani In Purple

## aadeel31

(All The Pics Are Not Of Original Size But In Thumbnails Mode So That Page Can Load Faster Becoz Original Images Are Of Much Large Size. PLZ Clik On Thumbnail To View Pics In Original Size And Quality.)

----------


## silent1

thanks for share

----------


## jsatee

hey where are the pics I am not able to see

----------


## ferro

Nice one
keep posting

----------

